# Seiko Sports 150 Chronograph



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Just changed the battery in this today and thought I'd give it an airing. I got it in Amsterdam in about 1995. I quite like that the sub dial for setting the alarm can be used for a dual time reading. Apart from mine, I've never seen this particular design anywhere else despite the 7T32 movement being quite common.

Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks in great shape after 11 years











> I got it in Amsterdam in about 1995


You can remember buying it can you?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Looks in great shape after 11 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly I can, despite being constantly hammered on PROPER Heineken, Grolsch and Amstel! None of that that weak pretend Dutch beer we get over here. Didn't have any herbal cigarettes or strange cakes!

Andrew.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Very nice Andrew looks in superb condition, haven't seen those hands before, they are a nice contrast.

Derek


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well they certainly built these Seikos to last didn't they







and it's not looking it's age...

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is isnt it, is the bezel plastic?

Just look at the Tag F1 series from the same era, those bezels are all knackered


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

You do have to admire the build quality of Seikos
















Mike


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> It is isnt it, is the bezel plastic?
> 
> Just look at the Tag F1 series from the same era, those bezels are all knackered


It is plastic and it has a positive feel and a very noticeable click when turned. It's not tough to turn but it won't accidentally turn if caught like some bezels do.

Andrew.


----------

